# Kato turnout controls not always working?



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

I have 8 turmouts and 8 Kato blue turnout controls which are connected via the ac/dc adapter from Kato to an older Atlas power pack which is just used for the purpose of powering the turnout controls. I then have a Digitrax DCS50 for motive power on my layout which consists of an outer and inner loop, the outer and inner loop each have unitrack unijoiners 1 per oval. I have noticed that the Kato turnouts on the outer loop work consitantly but that 4 turnouts on the inner loop are intermittent at best, this has caused some derailments.

Am I lacking power, whats the cause, it does seem interesting that only the inner loops turnouts are having issues.

I have attached a picture of my track plan to help.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

They don't take any large amount of power, just an impulse, so that's not the issue. It's easy to narrow it down. Change a few of the turnouts over to the Kato blue switches that seem to be working together on the outer loops and vice versa. If the inner turnouts now work and the outer one's don't, it's a problem with the blue switches. If the inner turnouts still don't work right, it's a problem with the turnouts.


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Simple troubleshooting, I will try it tonight.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have had two of the blue switches fail to work, after several years of use. Most are still working.


----------

